# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Synthelator-adenosine monophosphate???

## Bossman

I purchased Synthelator along with other products from Synthetek. Ive read the instructions but was hoping to hear from some real world users before I jumped in.

Its supposed to give you unreal vascularity before going on stage. "The secret of the Pros"!! WOW!!  :7up:  

Its 40 mg per ml and there are 10ml in a vial. You're supposed to take all 10ml an hour before going on stage. And, the instructions say oral, but I found a post on musclemayhem that suggests inject. Thats a lot to inject!

Anybody at all famaliar with this stuff?

TIA

----------


## Iron freak

if it says to take oral than I would not inject.easy way to get a bad infection.just my opinion,but what the hell do I know.

----------


## Bossman

> if it says to take oral than I would not inject.easy way to get a bad infection.just my opinion,but what the hell do I know.


You got a point. But keep in mind, the syntherol (you know, the oil BBs inject in their muscles) label reads, "for topical use only". I dont think rubbing it on my arms will stretch the muscle fascia.

----------


## Iron freak

good point.

----------


## RedBaron38

What is placed on the label is a liability thing. You NEED to inject sythelator to see any effects.

*edit: You also need to be properly carbed up and NO caffeine is to be taken in that day or else it effects AMP and you'll lost the vascularity properties it brings out. It's also water based so don't worry about taking all 10ml, but make sure you take it all in and you are properly carbed up.*

----------


## Bossman

Thanks Redbaron38. I found more info on another site I wont mention. It sounds like you're familiar with Synthelator.

Have you ever used the product? Im pretty sure Im going to use it. Although, the hyperventilating makes me a little nervous. I hope the sides are over before I step on stage. 

I never seem to be vascular when showtime arrives. Im hoping this does the trick.

----------


## RedBaron38

I've haven't used it personnally, but will use it for my next show. I've heard nothing but good results if done properly and the hyperventilating is user ***ending. Some have experienced it more than others, but I wouldn't worry about it as cause at least you know the AMP is kicking in. It only last a few minutes, but I've heard, from only one person, that it last, at most, for 10 minutes. Just make sure you are seated after it feel that you are hyperventilating for safety reasons.

----------


## Bossman

Im going to use the synthelator for my comp tomorrow. Its a small local show, but I have a national qualifier in 2-weeks. If it works well, Ill use it next time too. Ill post my results with synthelator on Sunday, and maybe post some pics too. Lets hope it helps me bring home the gold!

----------


## Random

CGB

yea man post some pics! good luck

CD

----------


## RedBaron38

> Im going to use the synthelator for my comp tomorrow. Its a small local show, but I have a national qualifier in 2-weeks. If it works well, Ill use it next time too. Ill post my results with synthelator on Sunday, and maybe post some pics too. Lets hope it helps me bring home the gold!


Good luck

----------


## Bossman

Well I just got back from prejudging. I will post some pics tomorrow. 

I did use the synthelator this morning. I injected all 10ml in the glutes. I was able to get it all in 3-3cc syringes by just overfilling each one slightly. I ended up with 4 holes in my ass from the injections. My butt hurt a little afterwards, but not bad. I cant feel the injections at all right now.

I have to say, I didn't feel any result from this product at all. I did not hyperventilate, or feel any sensation what so ever. I did not have any caffiene but did have a lot of carbs both yesterday and today (no liquid today though). As far as vascularity, I had what I normally have. I had some jelly and pumped up as usual. Just cant say I had any reaction from the synthelator at all.


I dont discount other reports that it worked. Maybe it just doesnt work for everyone?

----------


## RedBaron38

> Well I just got back from prejudging. I will post some pics tomorrow. 
> 
> I did use the synthelator this morning. I injected all 10ml in the glutes. I was able to get it all in 3-3cc syringes by just overfilling each one slightly. I ended up with 4 holes in my ass from the injections. My butt hurt a little afterwards, but not bad. I cant feel the injections at all right now.
> 
> I have to say, I didn't feel any result from this product at all. I did not hyperventilate, or feel any sensation what so ever. I did not have any caffiene but did have a lot of carbs both yesterday and today (no liquid today though). As far as vascularity, I had what I normally have. I had some jelly and pumped up as usual. Just cant say I had any reaction from the synthelator at all.
> 
> 
> I dont discount other reports that it worked. Maybe it just doesnt work for everyone?


I haven't heard of it not working for anyone else, but it may be that it truely doesn't work for you. I could probably call up Sythetek and see about a refund as they are a "double your money back garauntee" company, but I don't know how that will float. What did you have to eat as a carb load? Most do a shitloading diet and see results, so perhapes maybe some fat content would've helped? I'm guessing here so don't take my advice fully.

----------

